#   >   >   >  ,

## Obitatel_Interneta

-    . ,       .     ,  ,     .

----------


## Nadezhdaaaa

.

http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=c6yj5-5n41

:  

    2015

: , , , ,  . ,  .   ,   .  , , , , , .        .      ,   .       .     .    , , 

  : , 

 : 3-  

    :       

    :       






 .

http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=c6yj5-5gsh

:  

    2013

: , , , , .  ,  .     .   .  , ,       . , , ,    .        .     .   .

  : , 

 : 3-  

    :       

    :       







 .

http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=c6yj5-5agx

:  

    2007

: , , , , , , , .      , , .         .        ,      .  , , .      .  ,    .     .    ,  . -  . 

  : , 

 : 3-  

    :       

    :   ""     




_      - 20  2018_  :http://deti.radiorus.ru/children/3969

----------


## master zelenky

"  ",

----------


## Nadezhdaaaa

> "  ",


   " "

----------

,    
http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=d1v0o-dvwg


 .
 : d1v0o-dvwg

:  

    2014

 : 

 : 

: , , ,    ,  ,         .

  : , 

 : 3-  

    :       

    :   ""

----------


## Obitatel_Interneta

* . http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=cagy5-6ie0*
:  
    2016
: , ,  .

  : , 
 : 3-  

    :       
    :   ""     
  :

----------


## Obitatel_Interneta

*   2016 .*

* . http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=bl6qt-t5se*
:  
    2012
: , , , , 

  : , 
 : 5-  

    :       
    :   ""     
  :    



* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPFkj4L6QzI*

----------


## Obitatel_Interneta

* . http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=bl6qt-6tq*
:  
    2011
: , , , , , , .

  : , 
 : 5-  

    :       
    :          ( N 25)
  :    



* " " https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlbC9OeWrDk*

----------


## Obitatel_Interneta

* . http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=bl6qt-nw5p*
:  
    2011
: , ,  , , 

  : , 
 : 5-  

    :    
    :   ""     


*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDwsJN9Al4I*

----------

?
    ?

----------

